# post partum bleeding graphic (sorry)



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

hi ladies

I am sorry this may be a little graphic but I am a little confused if not a bit worried that something is not right. I gave birth 11 days ago and the placenta came out intact although the midwife had difficulty trying to get it out and it wouldn't come for a while.

everything has been fine, I have been bleeding what I would call a normal bleed right up until 3 days ago and since then I have been passing huge amounts of jelly chunks the size of a boiled egg (twice) and smaller ones that  still what I call large. they are not nessecarily blood clots, as these are more jelly and not  all blood coloured. I also thought i could smell a foulish smell to it. does this seem normal and is just post labour bleeding. I have also had cramps and a very strong head ache for the last 3 days.

I am breast feeding too.

thanks for this, little embaressing topic 

mitch
xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I think that you need to ring your delivery suite, and they will probably ask you to come in, or arrange for a midwife to come out to you tomorow to take a swab, feel your tummy and possibly get you some antibiotics.

Occasionally, bits of placenta can be left in the uterus, and this can cause infection, and your symptoms sound like you could be starting with one.  Are the bits you are losing a dark colour?

Let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

hi emmilycaitlin.

I spoke to my mw who told me to go to the on call dr at the hospital where I live, I have been given some tablets to take, if this doesn't work then I may have to have a d and c. it is dark clots amongst the jelly like stuff.

they think it is possible there maybe a bit of placenta left as my mw did a lot of tugging to get the placenta out.

I have been told though I can't BF with these tablets, I am scared if I take them then Fraja may stop feeding off me, would this be a possibility? I am trying to express a lot so I have a little put by, I only have to take these tablets for 3 days so if I have enough for 1 days feed then that would not be too bad would it.

thanks again for your help its comforting to know we can get some sound advise.

mitch
xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

What tablets are they hun?


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

hi oink,

they gave them without any packaging but said that the tablets will make my uterus contract and expell any left over products, they are very small and dark in colour (sorry that is not much help) i have to take 1 x 3 times but cannot bf for up to 6 hours from taking. i have been given no leaflets on the tablets so do not know if there is any other precautions. I have not took any yet as the shops here are closed so can't get any formula so i need to bf. the shops do not open until tomorrow. they were closed for 4 days hol here. (denmark)

mitch
#xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

you need to contact the hospital and ask for the leaflet that comes with the tablets.

You need to know if there are any other symptoms that you need to look out for. Expressing now is good but if Freja has been successfully breastfeeding, there is no reason why she shouldn't continue after a short break.

Have a look on the internet for advice on cup feeding, you may find that she could get used to bottle feeding and struggle going back on the breast and cup feeding takes this confusion away from her. She may take to the bottle fine and go back to the breast without any problems but cup feeding is an option.

I hope you feel better soon

Take care x


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

thank you oink I will look on the internet about the cup feeding, I have found on the tablet the words methylergometrin methergin 0.125 mg.

does that help on the description?

thank yo so much

mitch
xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm at work now, and have just looked in a breastfeeding and drugs book which states that there isn't a big problem with breast feeding and this drug.  Very low doses are transferred through the milk, so they don't see it as a threat.  The main problem I can find is that it can inhibit your lactation slightly.

Hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

thank you so much emilycaitlin for taking the trouble to find out for me, that is brilliant news, I shall take them straight away as I have been so reluctant and my dh has been worried as i have not done so yet. Fraja latches on really well and seems to feed good a the moment so a few niggles with her won't stress me out too much.

you realy are fantastic support I appreciate greatly.

mitch
xx


----------

